# Liquid fertilizer for fertigation through irrigation system, where/what to buy?



## PainInTheGrass (Oct 14, 2021)

I'm looking for a place to buy liquid fertilizers for use through an irrigation system. I'm particularly interested in stuff that is highly concentrated, doesn't clog, and has good shelf life. Ideally I'd like a comprehensive mixture as opposed to separate NPK and other nutrients. Obviously there are things that come up when you simply Google "liquid fertilizer" but they seem to be geared to hose end sprayers and I feel like that may not be ideal for an MP Rotator type irrigation system. I'd like it to be highly concentrated to minimize the size of tank/container I need. My plan is to basically spoon feed throughout the growing season. I have access to the necessary equipment to inject at small & precise dosages.


----------



## dofdk3 (5 mo ago)

EZ Flo is the only one I'm familiar with. I'm sure there are others out there. But this one seems to be popular with the YT crowd.

https://ezfloinjection.com/


----------

